# Plasma5 startet nicht mehr nach Update auf openssl-1.0.2g-r1

## Klaus Meier

Bekomme da nur noch einen schwarzen Bildschirm mit einem Mauszeiger drauf. Hatte openssl-1.0.2g-r1 schon mal maskiert, weil damit ging auch das Update auf Plasma 5.5.5 nicht durch. Danach openssl wieder aus der package.mask genommen und die Rebuilds gingen mit einigen Mühen durch (ich musste curl noch mal manuell emergen) aber seit dem startet Plasma nicht mehr. Wie ganz am Anfang der Orgie. Es zieht ja immer 14 Rebuilds nach sich.

----------

## franzf

https://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-user/message/f5633ebf93224f2983b17a7f952f38eb

und mit Tips wie man das behebt:

https://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-user/message/dfa0ddf4714a471b4912efbd6bdd9724

Kurz: ABI geändert aber SONAME nicht angepasst. Warum Gentoo keinen neuen subslot aufgemacht hat. Deshalb griff preserved-rebuild nicht -> BUMM.  :Wink: 

Wobei du noch Glück hattest. Scheint manche hart getroffen zu haben, da wget nicht mehr ging und damit für die nötigen rebuilds die Sources nicht heruntergeladen werden konnten.

----------

## Josef.95

Ja, der via Subslot angestoßene Rebuild scheint aktuell noch nicht für alle nötigen Pakete vorhanden zu sein :-/

(ist ja auch noch brandneu im testing Zweig)

Mache den nötigen rebuild am besten via revdep-rebuild.sh

so wie im https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1039896.html

erwähnt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das ist ja wirklich ein Klopfer... Nun ja für diese Fälle habe ich ja immer ein Zweitsystem, habe alle benötigten Sourcen und auch noch die alten auf dem System. Und dann noch Snapshots...

Ok, mal sehen, ob es jetzt funktioniert, emerge läuft. Sieht soweit erst mal ok aus.

Edit: www.spiegel.de öffnet jetzt im Chrome keine Artikel mehr. Also die Startseite wird aufgebaut, es wird dann aber kein Link mehr als Link erkannt. Kann das an diesem Update  liegen? Auf meinem recht ähnlichen Zweitsystem, wo das Update nicht installiert ist, besteht dieses Problem nicht. Werde dann wohl auch mal Chromium testen, das ist halt der Fluch von Binär-Paketen...

----------

## franzf

Klaus, welchen google-chrome verwendest du? Bei mir geht das alles mit google-chrome-stable (update von heute) problemlos.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich hatte gestern den 48 drauf und heute den 49. Hat nichts geändert. Hast du auch die Seite von Spon getestet?

Baue gerade Chromium. Aber da muss ich auch qtwebkit neu bauen. Werde ich wohl erst morgen oder am sehr später Abend über Erfolg und Misserfolg berichten können.

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ich hatte gestern den 48 drauf und heute den 49. Hat nichts geändert. Hast du auch die Seite von Spon getestet?

 

Ja, spiegel.de hab ich getestet. Geht.

Funkt dir vielleicht irgendein addon dazwischen?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ist natürlich möglich. Aber es befand sich auf beiden System der gleiche 48 mit den gleichen addons. Und das eine System funktioniert, das andere nicht. Relevant könnte eigentlich  nur Adblock Plus sein, alles andere ist deaktiviert. DotVPN ist noch drauf, nicht deaktiviert, aber abgeschaltet.

----------

## Klaus Meier

@franzf: Jetzt geht es bei mir auch wieder. Und ich habe Null am System geändert. Bin halt gerade wieder zu Hause und die Kiste glüht wegen Chromium... Hätte ich mir eventuell sparen können.

Da gibt es nur eine schlüssige Erklärung: Zwischen meinem Post und deiner Antwort hat man bei SPON etwas geändert. Hatte nicht die Möglichkeit, es rund um die Uhr zu testen. Es ist ja die Sache mit der uralten SSL-Verschlüsselung, die inzwischen kompromitiert ist und noch immer weit verbreitet war. Und wo ja auch Openssl gepatched wurde, um dieses Problem aus der Welt zu räumen. Nagele mich da jetzt nicht bitte auf Details fest, aber ich meine, da so etwas gelesen zu haben.

Denke mal, es lag nicht am Rebuild oder an Binaries, sondern daran, dass man bei SPON den Server angepasst hat.

Edit: Ok, nicht dass sich da jemand aufregt, weil zwischen meinem Post und dem Post von fanzf nur Minuten lagen.... Ich hatte es halt heute Morgen das letzte Mal getestet und dann hier gepostet.

Des weiteren: Wenn ich das so auf Bugzilla lese, dass man da ein insecure-ssl Flag einführen will, dann unterstützt das ja meine Vermutung. SSL ist jetzt sicher, aber die Server kommen damit nicht klar.

----------

